# Just Picked Up First Rv!



## Wilburns (Jun 12, 2011)

Hello Everyone! My wife and I are the proud owners of a 2011 210rs! Very excited as my wife has never been "camping", this has been a great site for information and we think we made a great purchase. The dealer we bought from is Alpin Haus in Amsterdam NY, they are absolutely amazing (not just because we handed them a check for almost 20 grand lol), they took a lot of time to make sure our questions were answered and went out of their way to show us some tricks and tips that went beyond a the standard delivery inspection. Needless to say, they are Highly recommended!

We spent some time stocking it up today and look forward to many weekends in our new home away from home! Next weekend we will be spending only a short distance from our home, as recommended by many people, to make sure we have the necessities and don't experience any major problems.

While we think we got everything we will need, does anyone have items that they couldn't see themselves living without while on the road that we may have not thought of?

We also have a Scottish Terrier and West Highland Terrier as travel companions, we are looking forward to being able to vacation with them instead of boarding them! If anyone has any tips on camping with pets, we would be glad to here them!


----------



## duggy (Mar 17, 2010)

Welcome to Outbackers!

I'm sure you'll have lots of fun in your new trailer.

What to bring for emergencies, is a tough question. That varies a lot, by the individual, and where you travel. Some people will recommend trying to cover every possible failure, with plumbing fittings, electrical parts, an extra spare tire, and all kinds of other potential troublesome items. If you are traveling far from stores and civilization, I would recommend that line of thinking. For us, we are usually within a half hour drive of stores that would have what we would need, so I really don't carry much in the trailer, other than a few tools and of course duct tape.









One specialty item I do carry, is spare pins for our WD hitch. Those would be a special order, and would keep us from moving until they arrived.

Good luck, and enjoy the new Outback!


----------



## TwoElkhounds (Mar 11, 2007)

Welcome from another Upstate New Yorker!! We have purchased two RV's from Alpin Haus and have no complaints, they are a great dealer.

I would recommend you stay a bit close to home and civilization while your learning the ropes. It sounds like this is what you are doing. One item that saved me is the TrailerAid ramp which makes changing a trailer tire very easy, no jacking the trailer on the side of the highway. Also recommend a high quality tire pressure gauge and a 12 VDC air compressor to inflate tires. Make sure you check the tire pressure on the trailer regularly.

Congratulations on your new trailer and welcome!

DAN


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Welcome to Outbackers!









We carry pen and paper with us on every trip - when we realize we forgot or need something we add it to the list.

Of course, there is usually always a Walmart nearby somewhere!


----------



## GlenninTexas (Aug 11, 2004)

Congrat's. Have a great time camping. Here is a list I've compiled. There's some things I have not on the list, it just keeps getting bigger. Make sure you check the size of the lug nuts on the wheels AND check the size of the nut holding the spare tire on. They are probably different and you want to make sure you have a wrench or socket for both sizes.

Regards, Glenn

RV Accessories
These are all items I try to keep in the RV without having to bring from home each trip. 
Some are essential, others are nice to have.

Electrical	
30 Amp extension cord
extra fuses 15, 20 amp
25' medium duty outdoor extension cord

Plumbing	
20' sewer line (good quality)
45 degree fitting
Variable size sewer connection fitting
20' Fresh water hose, or 2 -10'ers
"Y" connector for hose bib
Water hose pressure regulator
Water filter
Rubber gloves (disposable or chemical resistant)
Tank disinfectant
Hose nozzle
"J" connector (hose to city water connection)

Emergency Equip.	
jack for trailer (hydraulic bottle type or scissor jack) 
lug wrench with fitting that fits your lug nuts
torque wrench
small tool kit (pliers, Phillips, flat and #2 square drivers, adjustable wrench, etc.)
Teflon plumbers tape 
caulk
Tube of Dicor for rubber roof repair and caulk gun (as req'd)
50' nylon rope
road flares or emergency roadside markers
Rain poncho or rain suit
12v air pump
flashlights
Duct tape
Tarp

Cooking	
Plates, bowls, glasses, cups
flatware and cooking utensils
pans and skillets
serving/carrying tray
BBQ grill, with propane or briquet's as required
BBQ utensils and lighter
a good knife
cutting board
plastic bags, Reynolds wrap, plastic wrap
coffee maker with filters
toaster
mixer
blender - for margaritas and such
griddle
dish towels
oven mitt

Sleeping	
Sheets
Blankets
Pillows

Bathing	
Towels
soap, shampoo, conditioner 
Tooth brushes and paste
Shaving gear
hairdryer
Everyone should have their own separate travel kit 
toilet paper (RV type)

Clothing	
set of sweats for everyone (just in case)
rubber sandals or slip on tennis shoes

Medical	
First aid kit with normal items
Aspirin or Tylenol
upset stomach medicine
meat tenderizer (for stings)
sunscreen

Non-Perishable Food	Make sure these are in sealable plastic containers
Spices
Cooking Oil
powdered drink mix
sugar
flour
tea bags
Salt & Pepper

Other (Inside)	
Throw rugs
trash can liner bags
paper towels and napkins
paper plates, plastic flatware, etc.
air freshener
games, videos, deck of cards, etc. (for when it rains)
cleaning supplies
dish soap
tablet and pen/pencils ( for keeping list of things to remember next time)
broom
Plastic container for misc. items. Scissors, small can of WD-40, cord, Velcro, pins, etc.)
plastic bucket
toilet brush
fly swatter
sponges
DVD player and some movies
outside radio
matches or stick lighter

Other (Outside)	
outdoor carpeting to cover under awning area
Awning de-flappers and tie downs
lawn chairs
small folding end table
folding table for cooking counter space outside
plastic table cloths and table cloth clamps
cooler for beverages outside
small step (7") for ingress/egress
squeegee for slide out roof cleaning on a handle
small step ladder


----------



## my3chis (Sep 2, 2010)

Wilburns said:


> We also have a Scottish Terrier and West Highland Terrier as travel companions, we are looking forward to being able to vacation with them instead of boarding them! If anyone has any tips on camping with pets, we would be glad to here them!


Welcome! We have 3 Chihuahuas (hence my screen name) and love taking them with us. We can leave for the day knowing they will be there for us when we get back just like home. They are much happier with us than being boarded. We have dedicated the drawer right inside the door under the closet for all their stuff...food, dishes and treats.


----------



## Wilburns (Jun 12, 2011)

Wow! Thank you everyone for the information.

Duggy, I never would have thought about the pins for the hitch! I will be sure to find some extra ones, I actually almost lost one today lol.

We were going to use the jack from the truck, but Dan's suggestion for the ramp sounds like a much better idea. I do have a small compressor in the truck already, it comes in handy now and then. Thanks for the suggestion! We are going to the Herkimer KOA this weekend, literally 5 miles from our house. If you are in the area feel free to stop by!

Wow Glenn, I thought the list I came up with was long! We already had a lot on it, but you just helped us add some more, thank you for posting!

@my3chis, my wife did the same thing! she designated the cupboard under the stove for the dogs









Thank you all for the posts! if anyone else has anymore suggestions, we are all ears!!!


----------



## Chuggs (Jun 8, 2010)

Wow...that was a nice list...

Might throw in a small torpedo level, and some wood blocks for leveling the camper. Helps the fridge run properly, and the shower/sinks to drain.

We have small plastic buckets, self-draining, for putting an extra set of toiletries in. This makes it easy to walk over to the bath house, along with shower shoes (old flip-flops)

Spray bottle for putting water in and grill brush for cleaning the griller surface after a nice b-b-q sauce gets lathered on.

stuff for s'mores


----------



## duggy (Mar 17, 2010)

TwoElkhounds said:


> One item that saved me is the TrailerAid ramp which makes changing a trailer tire very easy, no jacking the trailer on the side of the highway.
> 
> DAN


I carry numerous pieces of 2 x 6 for leveling the trailer. I plan to use those in the event of a flat. I'll just arrange them to drive up on the good tire, and suspend the flat in the air.


----------



## Chuggs (Jun 8, 2010)

Not so pressing...but very handy item(s) to have...

A 50amp male to 30 amp female adapter. Sometimes you'll come across a hook-up that is badly worn...dirty contacts, weak breaker. The a/c cuts on...and the breaker trips at the pole. If you connect your RV to the 50 amp outlet...the pole won't be tripping again. Your 30amp main inside the power center will let you know if you're overloading the circuit (ie a/c+microwave+water heater = too much stuff)

A 15(20) amp male to 30 amp female adapter. This comes in handy at home. If you can run a Heavy Duty extension cord from the house to the camper...This will allow you to plug in...let the battery charge up...and turn the fridge on to pre-chill. Also makes it nice when doing post trip clean-up...


----------



## Chuggs (Jun 8, 2010)

almost forgot...

A camping journal.

They make some nice pre-printed ones...but the idea is to mainly have a neat place to jot down notes about your journey's...

Date, weather, miles traveled, nights spent, campgrounds, sights & activites, restaurants, preferable campsites for the next visit, if you decide to return. Who you camped with, who you met...

It might be easy now...to remember everywhere you went. In another year or two --- it's not so easy anymore. Might just be me --- old age setting in


----------



## therink (May 13, 2010)

If you have an android phone, there us an app on the android market called "rv list". It is pretty thorough and allows you to check things off ad you add them. Good luck and have fun.
Steve from Rochester


----------



## mrw (Dec 7, 2010)

1) Extra flashlight
2) Hose nozzle for outdoor kitchen (to spray off kids and dogs)
3) Extra flashlight. There really is no such thing as an EXTRA flashlight.









And congratulations, we've had ours 8 months and have had nothing but fun with it.


----------



## Wilburns (Jun 12, 2011)

great suggestions! The RV App was a great idea, it has nearly everything. We have a few flashlights, they never seem to be around when you need them though









Thank you all for your help, we are looking forward to this weekend!


----------



## midlifecamper (Jun 15, 2011)

Just one more thing I didn't see above... a stack of old newspaper!


----------



## TwoElkhounds (Mar 11, 2007)

midlifecamper said:


> Just one more thing I didn't see above... a stack of old newspaper!


That is a good suggestion, but lately I have found newspaper is not enough to start a fire. It has been raining continuously here in New York, every trip this year so far has been spent under an awning.









With everything so wet, I have found a box of fire starters to be invaluable to get the fire going.

DAN


----------



## joeymac (Aug 19, 2010)

TwoElkhounds said:


> Just one more thing I didn't see above... a stack of old newspaper!


That is a good suggestion, but lately I have found newspaper is not enough to start a fire. It has been raining continuously here in New York, every trip this year so far has been spent under an awning.







.gif[/img]

With everything so wet, I have found a box of fire starters to be invaluable to get the fire going.

DAN
[/quote]

I just bought one of these and it works great. No need to douse the fire with lighter fluid. The only thing you have to remember is to retrieve it from the fire in the morning.

FireKing Reusable Firestater


----------



## Trackermi (Jun 15, 2011)

duggy said:


> Welcome to Outbackers!
> 
> I'm sure you'll have lots of fun in your new trailer.
> 
> ...


That's a good tip to get spare pins. I am using the e4 and noticed the pins. Guess I should pick some up just in case.


----------

